# Rafale close call



## sunny91 (Jan 6, 2008)

Close call over the sea... 

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

He definitly did not mean to get that close on purpose! Fu**IN idiot holy crap  buy a lottery ticket moron


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> He definitly did not mean to get that close on purpose! Fu**IN idiot holy crap  buy a lottery ticket moron



You got that right!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2008)

I reakon he needed clean jocks when he got back to base!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Too close for comfort but it seems it didn't phase him as he did a roll as he flew away.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont think he was at anytime not in control of his aircraft.... I think he knew exactly how close he wanted to come to the surface... Ive known some fighter jocks in my time, and they all love to show off for the Squids...


----------



## HoHun (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Les,

>I dont think he was at anytime not in control of his aircraft.... I think he knew exactly how close he wanted to come to the surface... 

I've seen a MiG-29 doing a similar manoeuvre at an airshow - it was obvious from the small corrections he made on the way down and the angle-of-attack reserve he left that he was flying it consciously all the way. (And if tarmac were liquid, we'd have seen some spray!)

The Rafale video is too jerky to see these little corrections, but the "final descent" is rather shallow with little curvature, so I suspect you are right that he had planned this manoeuvre to give exactly this result!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2008)

Doesn't mean it wasn't a stupid stunt in a $60M aircraft.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

My point exactly matt !


----------



## Thunder (Mar 29, 2009)

The Rafale low speed and high AoA capabilties are way above what most people think.

The guy took his time to pull up, not only for the stake of building up some airspeed because he could have kept the stick to his stomack all the way to the horizontal...

The stick went through the AoA limiter at more than 45* when he decided he was low enough.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here comes some elephant $hit...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Thunder said:


> The Rafale low speed and high AoA capabilties are way above what most people think.


Just a comment....

Its funny - I remember folks saying how wonderful the Mirage F.1 was many years ago. You could find a lot of spare F.1 parts scattered across Iraq.

Just a comment.


----------

